# Berlin Wildlife Area Monday



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I am going to head out to Berlin here in NE Ohio for squirrel and maybe dove Monday morning the 20th. Might make an evening hunt as well. Anyone interested feel free to drop me a PM or an email [email protected]. all skill levels welcome.


----------



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

I've only killed a few squirrel out there this season but the Dove have really been flying, especialy by the power lines. I'm heading out tonight and possibly tommarow so might see u around. I'm a younger guy and I carry a Benneli.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Later this season I am really wanting to go out with you hutningBull. I have been hunting for about 10 years know and I know I could learn alot from you .......How far do you live from columbus and its north right ? Mabey we could tade a trip or two this year ......I have some of the best public pheasent spots here ....Also the bunnies are verry plentiful to .....If you ever want to get out just shoot me a p.m. I hope to talk to you soon 
Freddie


----------

